# Curled ear?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I couldn't answer your question. But there are ways to make the ear lay flat again if you wish. In some breeds, people will do some kind of taping to help the ears get the best shape. It can only be done while the dog is still a puppy and growing.

But since this doesn't matter to you, let's wait for other's answers. I am curious too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is a pretty girl! I do think that teething can cause ears to go a little wonky, but time, and growing weight of ear feather usually straightens everything out. If it bothers you definitely grow some nice long ear feather on her!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know if you can straighten it out or not, I do know that longer ear hair does pull a slightly wonky ear back into alignment or hides it, Flower my 15 tpoo / mini mini has one


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suspect teething, if it has started in the last couple of weeks. If she were mine I would keep an eye on it for any redness or heat, just in case there could be a mild infection brewing, but then I worry about _everything_! It will probably become less noticeable as she finishes teething and her ear hair grows in, until it is just one of those adorable quirks that no one else notices but makes her extra special to you.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm not sure if there's a way to tape poodle ears because of the hair, and that ear may very well settle back into a normal set after teething, but I know with dane pups it usually doesn't and the dog ends up with wonky ears as an adult, like this foster pup I had








Sometimes his ears even flipped over his head!









You see the same thing in boxers and Dobermans with natural ears. If possible, I would try taping the ears for a little while to ensure proper ear set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Schnauzers are renowned for having flyaway ears around teething time. They can flop to the side, stick straight up in the air, you name it it can happen. Some return to normal some don't.

They can be glued into place to increase the chances of them staying in correct position. The hair has to be left long on the inside of the ear leather then is glued to hair on the head. So it's always just hair to hair that's glued not any skin. They normally have to stay glued until after teething when the cartilage will have set. Poodles have floppy ears anyway so not likely to end up with one straight up and one down like some schnauzers.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree teething is most likely the culprit. My Jack Russell did this but his ears never went back to normal and he had one "rose" ear and one normal ear his whole life.


----------



## Tarnation101 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you so much to everyone who has responded. I really appreciate it.
I'd never heard of ears being linked to teething, so thanks for that information! I haven't noticed any excess teething behaviours - they seem the same as they have always been, but just because I can't see it doesn't mean it's not happening!!  
I'll keep readjusting the ear when I notice it, and give them some massages (even if it's only for bonding). If she ends up with her ear like that forever, it's fine - she's perfect to me!

Thanks so much again. Love this forum


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

As FJM mentioned, be sure to check if she has an ear infection. When Smiley had an ear infection, he held it differently than his other ear. That was the first sign to me that he might have an infection.


----------



## judithmauldin12 (11 mo ago)

Tarnation101 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> So I have a quick question.
> Rina, my female 16 week mini puppy has an ear that, no matter what, curls in. Her other one sits flat. I can readjust the ear so it sits flat by gently sort of 'popping' out the cartilage at the back of the ear, but when she shakes her head, it curls again. It hasn't always been this way, in fact I'd say it has only started happening in the last two weeks.
> ...


Both of My 6 mo old toy's ears behave exactly like your
puppy's ear. It started curling at about 4 mo. It was wacky before but didn't curl. Also he has sparve hair on his ears. Neither lays flat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

judithmauldin12 said:


> Both of My 6 mo old toy's ears behave exactly like your
> puppy's ear. It started curling at about 4 mo. It was wacky before but didn't curl. Also he has sparve hair on his ears. Neither lays flat.


Welcome! You’ve landed in an old thread.  Since the original poster hasn’t been back since 2016, I’m going to close it to avoid any confusion, but head on over to Member Introductions to say hello and introduce your little cutie pie!


----------

